# Self Monitoring alarm



## gapotts (Mar 5, 2017)

Simplisafe? Seems to me you being in an apartment means you don't want to dump a ton of money into a system. Command strips is all you need for the Simplisafe system. You get text alerts. It's fairly inexpensive and monitoring isn't too pricy.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

gapotts said:


> Simplisafe? Seems to me you being in an apartment means you don't want to dump a ton of money into a system. Command strips is all you need for the Simplisafe system. You get text alerts. It's fairly inexpensive and monitoring isn't too pricy.


Thanks,no simplisafe is the opposite of what I want to do. Have no issue in spending money on good hardware,dont want to be locked into a high monthly monitoring rate in order to get the equipment. 

Thanks


----------



## gapotts (Mar 5, 2017)

There's no contract. You can use it as a local alarm but as you mentioned you would not be able to get alerts.

This list has some of the newer products on the market.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Eyezon.com is free. Been using them for years without issue. Just hook up the envisalink card (130 bucks) to any DSC or Honeywell alarm panel and then sign up for monitoring at eyezon. The account is completely free and you get texts, emails.. etc. You can link up to 5 cell phones to an account and you can customize the alerts that you get.

http://www.eyezon.com/?page_id=176


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Bob Sanders said:


> Eyezon.com is free. Been using them for years without issue. Just hook up the envisalink card (130 bucks) to any DSC or Honeywell alarm panel and then sign up for monitoring at eyezon. The account is completely free and you get texts, emails.. etc. You can link up to 5 cell phones to an account and you can customize the alerts that you get.
> 
> http://www.eyezon.com/?page_id=176



Thanks will look at.


----------



## Justin_99 (Jan 23, 2017)

I just decided to dump my landline phone (security system attached to that) and was amazed at all the options now...

Geoarm has ALL sorts of choices... self-monitoring, professional monitoring, land line, VOIP, Internet, Cellular CDMA, dual path, etc.

And on the receiving end, emails, text messages, voice phone calls, and you only monitor or they notify police, medical, fire. Or both.

Anyway the above company and others have all sorts of add-on gizmos which can attach to an existing security system and give full remote functionality. One is iPdatatel. They have smart cell phone apps which work with their gizmos. https://ipdatatel.com/

Also you can control everything in your house (except the kids) including the alarm remotely with various smart phone apps - cameras, door locks, A/C, alarm, etc.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Ive been looking for the same thing. Think im sold on the 'home8' brand - can add to it, or just get a simple beginner setup

https://www.home8alarm.com/

Frys carries a kit (same brand) for $189.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

gapotts said:


> There's no contract. You can use it as a local alarm but as you mentioned you would not be able to get alerts.
> 
> This list has some of the newer products on the market.


Simplisafe wont give you text messaging or alerts unless you buy a monitoring plan. I already looked into it..


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

There are no such contracts. But it can be used as a local alarm. But, as mentioned earlier, one would not be able to get alerts 
And to these lists, also have some of the newer products on the market.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Look into 'Home8' - allows you to monitor from your phone without a contract. I am going to go with this system myself...


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Eyezon.com is free. Been using them for years without issue. Just hook up the envisalink card (130 bucks) to any DSC or Honeywell alarm panel and then sign up for monitoring at eyezon. The account is completely free and you get texts, emails.. etc. You can link up to 5 cell phones to an account and you can customize the alerts that you get.
> 
> http://www.eyezon.com/?page_id=176


Ive had this setup for years also, absolutely maintenance free too.


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Eyezon.com is free. Been using them for years without issue. Just hook up the envisalink card (130 bucks) to any DSC or Honeywell alarm panel and then sign up for monitoring at eyezon. The account is completely free and you get texts, emails.. etc. You can link up to 5 cell phones to an account and you can customize the alerts that you get.
> 
> http://www.eyezon.com/?page_id=176


So in order for this to work you need to have an old system already installed? Sorry I dont get it. 

I currently have a system, and pay a monthly monitoring fee. I dont own the hardware though


----------



## wirechamp (Oct 30, 2017)

Check out Savant True Control. We just got this for our office and love it.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

wirechamp said:


> Check out Savant True Control. We just got this for our office and love it.


for security? saw everything but security on their site - might be overlooking it...


----------

